# Advice needed



## squidgy (Jul 28, 2007)

There is alot of discussion on these pages about certain recordings being far superior to others. Now as a fairly new listener my question is this. Is it better to listen to any recording of a piece of music or try and hunt down particular recordings? I get alot of my music from the library and when I was younger I collected a bi weekly magazine called the Classical Collection with free CD are these recordings of poor qulaity? I know some of the CD's from the library are recommended in my Guide to Classical music book but what if I can't get a recommended recording of a piece of music? Do I forget it and look for something else?


----------



## Gustav (Aug 29, 2005)

No, you ask people for help. The important thing is, to always listen to "Well-played" and "well-recorded" music. As a beginner, you will be hearing lots of pieces for the first time, and the first time is very important, because it tends to make an ever-lasting impression on you, therefore it is Crucial to make the "right" choices when listening to CDs. If you simply can't go through the process of cd hunting (due to your inexperience), that's no big deal, you can always come ask me, i have a huge collection of both digital music and CDs. I have a ton of experience under my belt too, I can perhaps point to you to the right recording to buy/listen/download, or simply give you something to listen to (via file-sharing_, of course all of this is not meant to promote "file-sharing", which is not exactly legal, but to help you get started, when you know what you want, you'll know which cds to buy.


----------



## Cyclops (Mar 24, 2008)

I used to get that Classical Collection part work and still have most of them. One of them was Smetana with parts of Ma Vlast on it. I loved this and wanted a complete copy so I looked in magazines and shops then found a recommendation in BBC Music mag and spent a few years hunting that particular version down. Fabulous piece!


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

i had great fun finding things out for myself. music is easier to access nowadays, so follow some of gustav's advice and ask us.

i knew for the first that my recorded listening was in two categories -
a) to learn the music
b) to determine how i really liked to hear it

when in 'a' it was not really important who performed the music. much of how i learned was on AM radio (met opera/toscanini rebroadcasts/the 'music 'til dawn' series, and nobody sounds superb on that medium.

check our public library if one is nearby. in jr high i picked up some favorites there.

dj


----------



## Cyclops (Mar 24, 2008)

I`m hoping to find an alternative version of Bach`s G0ldberg variations. The Glenn Gould disk I have annoys me because of all the noises the player makes. I admire his talent as a virtuoso pianist but wish he`d kept quiet! Who else has recorded this woork?


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/Drilldown?name_id1=527&name_role1=1&bcorder=1&comp_id=270

check these.


----------



## Gustav (Aug 29, 2005)

Cyclopus said:


> I`m hoping to find an alternative version of Bach`s G0ldberg variations. The Glenn Gould disk I have annoys me because of all the noises the player makes. I admire his talent as a virtuoso pianist but wish he`d kept quiet! Who else has recorded this woork?


which version is that? is that the earlier one? The one i have, the later one, there is hardly any noise, and the tempo is more moderate.


----------



## squidgy (Jul 28, 2007)

Thanks Gustav, I really appreciate the help and advice.

At the moment I am exploring Symphonies and Concerto's. I already have a few favourites. Beethoven's 7th and 5th Symphonies. Mendelssohn 3rd and 5th Symphonies and his Violin Concerto. Saint Saens' Organ Symphony. Is there any conductor or any orchestra who I should be looking for who are generally very good or do they tend to fluctuate?


----------



## Cyclops (Mar 24, 2008)

Gustav said:


> which version is that? is that the earlier one? The one i have, the later one, there is hardly any noise, and the tempo is more moderate.


Its the later one, on Sony. Cant bear it!


----------



## Gustav (Aug 29, 2005)

Cyclopus said:


> Its the later one, on Sony. Cant bear it!


I think i made a mistake somewhere, the one i had was the 1955 one. If you can't stand his humming, and think that interferes with your enjoyment of this music, then you must get this:
http://www.amazon.com/Bach-Goldberg...bs_sr_3?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1206642338&sr=8-3


----------



## Gustav (Aug 29, 2005)

squidgy said:


> Thanks Gustav, I really appreciate the help and advice.
> 
> At the moment I am exploring Symphonies and Concerto's. I already have a few favourites. Beethoven's 7th and 5th Symphonies. Mendelssohn 3rd and 5th Symphonies and his Violin Concerto. Saint Saens' Organ Symphony. Is there any conductor or any orchestra who I should be looking for who are generally very good or do they tend to fluctuate?


for beethoven, i would gladly recommend Kleiber and Karajan. You must hear Kleiber's Beethoven 4th/6th/7th symphony with Bavarian state orchestra. Especially the 4th, which i have probably listened to a million times, and every time is as fresh and exciting and full of energy as the first time.










I have heard some Mendelssohn, but still haven't found my favourite intepretation yet, maybe someone out there can help me?


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent (Feb 28, 2008)

Gustav said:


> No, you ask people for help. The important thing is, to always listen to "Well-played" and "well-recorded" music. As a beginner, you will be hearing lots of pieces for the first time, and the first time is very important, because it tends to make an ever-lasting impression on you.


 Yeah that is the truth the first version i heard of don giovanni was on the amadeus soundtrack so the commandatore scene should be as good as it when i get a cd


----------



## Cyclops (Mar 24, 2008)

Gustav said:


> I think i made a mistake somewhere, the one i had was the 1955 one. If you can't stand his humming, and think that interferes with your enjoyment of this music, then you must get this:
> http://www.amazon.com/Bach-Goldberg...bs_sr_3?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1206642338&sr=8-3


Hmmm 1955 is stretching it a bit(11 years before I was born!)
I think I'll hunt down that Murray Perrahia disk!


----------



## Yagan Kiely (Feb 6, 2008)

To enjoy new music you really should listen to the 'pop' of classical music, Obvious choices are 1812; Beethoven's 5th, 9th, Mozart 40 etc. etc. all the 'cliched' classical music. It is popular for a reason, it is extremely melodic or memorable for other reasons (Movies, a recognizable Rhythm (Beethoven 5), or canons). I wouldn't, for example, listen to the Mozart or Beethoven Quartets, Wagner's Ring cycle, or Schoenbergs Peirrot Lunaire. Certainly avoid the more experimental 20th century music for it isolates and excludes new listeners - on average.


----------



## Gustav (Aug 29, 2005)

Cyclopus said:


> Hmmm 1955 is stretching it a bit(11 years before I was born!)
> I think I'll hunt down that Murray Perrahia disk!


uuuh, i think you should get the one in the link, it might have been from 1955, but it sure doesn't SOUND like 1955. Trust me, if i post a link, recommended an recording, than it is definitely worth checking out, if not, that's your loss.

and i'm sure Perrahia is a competent pianist, but when it comes to the music of Bach, Gould's recording weren't just good, there were *special*.


----------



## Cyclops (Mar 24, 2008)

Gustav said:


> uuuh, i think you should get the one in the link, it might have been from 1955, but it sure doesn't SOUND like 1955. Trust me, if i post a link, recommended an recording, than it is definitely worth checking out, if not, that's your loss.
> 
> and i'm sure Perrahia is a competent pianist, but when it comes to the music of Bach, Gould's recording weren't just good, there were *special*.


Well the performance I have has kind of put me off Gould but I would like to give that '55 performance a listen,I'm just loathe to pay out loads on a CD recorded on old technology(and with my income 13.99 is a lot of money!) Hmmm I wonder if I would be able to find it in my library...?


----------



## Gustav (Aug 29, 2005)

Cyclops said:


> Well the performance I have has kind of put me off Gould but I would like to give that '55 performance a listen,I'm just loathe to pay out loads on a CD recorded on old technology(and with my income 13.99 is a lot of money!) Hmmm I wonder if I would be able to find it in my library...?


believe me, that recording doesn't sound bad at all, other wise why would i even bring it up in the first place? I am very PICKY about sound, and perhaps i can give you a little clip for sampling:

aria
http://www.mediafire.com/?s3zklj3ypqy

variation 1
http://www.mediafire.com/?aotnvxznnv3

what i liked a lot about this recording is not just the performance, but how "calming" it is, the other Goldberg variations i heard are all either too fast, or too frenetic, or just too over-powering, but this one gets it just right.


----------



## Gustav (Aug 29, 2005)

Cyclops said:


> 'm just loathe to *pay out loads *on a CD recorded on old technology(and with my income 13.99 is a lot of money!) Hmmm I wonder if I would be able to find it in my library...?


uuhh, that CD costs 9 bucks, plus shipping, it's about 12 bucks, i am just a college student, so i don't make loads either, but i don't think it is 12-13 bucks is that unreasonable for a CD. I've paid far more for far less.


----------



## Cyclops (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanks for that Gustav,I'm not on the PC at the moment but I'll come back to those links. As for paying for CDs well money is quite tight here as I have young kids which are a priority. Now its funny but I rememebered a favourite CD of mine,Smetana's Ma Vlast,was recorded in 1959 yet sounds pretty good.


----------



## Gustav (Aug 29, 2005)

Cyclops said:


> Thanks for that Gustav,I'm not on the PC at the moment but I'll come back to those links. As for paying for CDs well money is quite tight here as I have young kids which are a priority. Now its funny but I rememebered a favourite CD of mine,Smetana's Ma Vlast,was recorded in 1959 yet sounds pretty good.


The thing is that, you should never judge the quality of sound by how "new" or "old" is. Some of the best sounding recording came from the late 50's and 60's. Most of the Mercury Living Presence CDs were recorded around htat time, and they sound wonderful. I am not sure i can say the same about Cds that were recorded a few years ago, but with much inferior equipment.


----------



## Cyclops (Mar 24, 2008)

Well, I just d'loaded those 2 tracks, theyre now on MP3 player await close scrutiny tonight 

Thanks again Gustav.


----------



## Cyclops (Mar 24, 2008)

Gustav said:


> The thing is that, you should never judge the quality of sound by how "new" or "old" is. Some of the best sounding recording came from the late 50's and 60's. Most of the Mercury Living Presence CDs were recorded around htat time, and they sound wonderful. I am not sure i can say the same about Cds that were recorded a few years ago, but with much inferior equipment.


I've just second checked the version i have. Its a new ish CD but recorded in 1981
This is the CD cover:
http://www.cdklassisk.dk/images/gouldgoldberg.jpg
SO16 - Glenn Gould - Bach Goldberg Variations - 1981-recordingen (Sony)


----------



## Gustav (Aug 29, 2005)

Cyclops said:


> I've just second checked the version i have. Its a new ish CD but recorded in 1981
> This is the CD cover:
> http://www.cdklassisk.dk/images/gouldgoldberg.jpg
> SO16 - Glenn Gould - Bach Goldberg Variations - 1981-recordingen (Sony)


he only recorded it twice, that's the last time he recorded it. Of course, that's a great performance, but the CD i showed you "reprocessed" the music in a way so all the imperfections of the original music are all gone. It is easy to tell which one is superior.


----------



## Cyclops (Mar 24, 2008)

I dont doubt his performance,having read a piece on him he was quite obviously a true artist and very driven by his music(such people fascinate me,to be that driven to the exclusion of all else). Its just a shame they didnt 'process' the version I have!


----------



## Gustav (Aug 29, 2005)

Cyclops said:


> I dont doubt his performance,having read a piece on him he was quite obviously a true artist and very driven by his music(such people fascinate me,to be that driven to the exclusion of all else). Its just a shame they didnt 'process' the version I have!


i see that you are really bothered by that, i have his Bach's well-tempered clavier, he hums and "sings" a lot in there too, i can hear those things, sometimes it's annoying, but most of the times it doesn't bother me that much.


----------



## Cyclops (Mar 24, 2008)

The funny thing is I dont suppose it would be so bothersome if it were at a live concert, buton a CD at home well, it does jar somewhat, especially when listening through headphones, which is how I listen to music most of the time.


----------



## Gustav (Aug 29, 2005)

Cyclops said:


> The funny thing is I dont suppose it would be so bothersome if it were at a live concert, buton a CD at home well, it does jar somewhat, especially when listening through headphones, which is how I listen to music most of the time.


I use my headphone too, my AKG picks up those little detail really well, which really doesn't help in situation like these, but as long as i listen for the piano, those noises will fade eventually. I also noticed that he doesn't "sing" all the time.


----------



## Cyclops (Mar 24, 2008)

Do you think i should just accept it and get used to it, or am I allowed to be fussy when it comes to hearing just the music?


----------



## SamGuss (Apr 14, 2008)

squidgy said:


> There is alot of discussion on these pages about certain recordings being far superior to others. Now as a fairly new listener my question is this. Is it better to listen to any recording of a piece of music or try and hunt down particular recordings?


As someone new to listening and collecting classical music, I would heavily suggest hunting down particular recordings. I learned this fairly quickly with my first couple of buys. I had bought a 3 cd set of "classical masterpieces". On this particular set was Vilvaldi's Four Seasons and Tchaikovsky 1812. I had heard 1812 before and so was at least familiar with this piece (or so I thought). I enjoyed both pieces and decided to find the best recordings of it I could with my limited knowledge.

After reading an article on Tchaikovsky's 1812, I learned that a conductor by the name of Antal Dorati had become the first person to successfully record 1812 as it was written in stereo thanks to special recordings of authentic period cannon and the use of real clarion bells. Today, this recording arrived and I can honestly say WHAT A DIFFERENCE! The sound, the sheer power of not only the music but the cannon firing on que (well per recording), the bells - was quite different form the recording on the 3 cd set and much, much better.

Same thing with Vivaldi. I stumbled across the recording I have at FYE this last weekend and what drew my attention to it was the fact that I have enjoyed other stuff by the Vienna Philharmonica and the conductor Karajan. So, I bought it brought it home and again WHAT A DIFFERENCE! Where before, the four seasons was "ok", now it has become one of my favorites.

Some of the tools I am using right now to find recordings include:

Wiki (to learn about composers, conductors and orchestra's)
YouTube (to hear particular pieces of composer. conductor, orchestra, etc. sometimes with more than just one of these aspects)
Arkiv Music (to find what ensambles, conductors have done what with particular pieces and compare this knowledge with what I know)
Classicstoday (to find reviews)

And now, this forum - to stalk the forums for more information form people who know way more than I.

Best of luck!

Sam


----------



## Rmac58 (Apr 16, 2008)

Cyclops said:


> I`m hoping to find an alternative version of Bach`s G0ldberg variations. The Glenn Gould disk I have annoys me because of all the noises the player makes. I admire his talent as a virtuoso pianist but wish he`d kept quiet! Who else has recorded this woork?


There are, or used to be many recordings. 
I'm with you on the G.G. "additions".
Pics aren't very good, but may give you a sense of what was recorded.


----------

